# show us your american cars



## alex300 (Apr 30, 2013)

hi guys and gals im a big fan of american cars i have a chrysler 300c 
here it is




sorry about the poor quailty they where taken on my galaxy note


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Big ride mate ! Hemi !


----------



## alex300 (Apr 30, 2013)

no crd i couldn't justify the hemi mpg


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

You bet , one guy that works with me has a Hemi in a Ram 1/2 ton pickup , & he s telling me it costs a fortune in gas .

I almost got a Hemi 300 , they just sold it before I went over that dealer .


----------



## alex300 (Apr 30, 2013)

in the uk its about 133.9 a litre and they do roughly 18-20 mpg its a lot of money haha


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

sprocketser said:


> Big ride mate ! Hemi !


It's not a hemi. We get a diesel 300c.

Does a 300c count as American when so much of it is German? Aren't they built in Austria and China as well?

They are big mean looking cars. I like them.

I'm not a fan or the lights or stickers though. They look out of place for me.


----------



## alex300 (Apr 30, 2013)

the green lights are gone i just got the us parking lights and most of the stickers are gone i do class it as american because after all it is a chrysler


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Kerr said:


> It's not a hemi. We get a diesel 300c.
> 
> Does a 300c count as American when so much of it is German? Aren't they built in Austria and China as well?
> 
> ...


Here in North America , they are built in Ontario just by Toronto . Don t know about you guys in Europe .

& a 300C is the Hemi version , couple of differences I think .

It will change a little bit as Fiat owns it now . Lets see what they will do with Chrysler .


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

sprocketser said:


> Here in North America , they are built in Ontario just by Toronto . Don t know about you guys in Europe .
> 
> & a 300C is the Hemi version , couple of differences I think .
> 
> It will change a little bit as Fiat owns it now . Lets see what they will do with Chrysler .


They sell the 300c badged as a Lancia Thema in Europe. I think the UK is the only part of Europe to see it under the Chrysler badge.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey cool mate , thanx for clarifications , appreciated .


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## alex300 (Apr 30, 2013)

i do like the dodge caliber


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

alex300 said:


> i do like the dodge caliber


Been looking at importing a caliber srt-4


----------



## alex300 (Apr 30, 2013)

kempe said:


> Been looking at importing a caliber srt-4


that would be cool


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

alex300 said:


> that would be cool


Tell me about it the other half aint to keen


----------



## Smithyc1987 (Feb 2, 2013)

I was expecting some nice american muscle cars in here not a 300c and a caliber no offence.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

going on the previous posted cars, I may as well put a picture of mine in here....at least this was built in the USA! :lol: 










:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kerr said:


> It's not a hemi. We get a diesel 300c.
> 
> Does a 300c count as American when so much of it is German? Aren't they built in Austria and China as well?
> 
> ...


.....engine and box is the 3L Merc lump too 



alex300 said:


> i do like the dodge caliber


Seriously...thats nearly as bad as a PT Cruiser fer christ's sake!



Smithyc1987 said:


> I was expecting some nice american muscle cars in here not a 300c and a caliber no offence.


LOL me too....where are the Stangs, Challengers, Vettes etc etc hell even something like a Dodge Durango is better than offerings so far :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

oooh, JEEP is American... 










:thumb:


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

i clicked on this thread expecting to see loads of vipers and vettes etc lol


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

My Daily Driver of a Dodge Mag num Sxt(spaced out as for some reason the name keeps getting censored) Just the little 3.5L as I need it to be cheap to run, Its just the estate version of the chrysler 300c really, Currently getting some gtechniq C1 Treatment:thumb:





and my less than special beat up 1994 Ford Ranger. 


Both a big difference to drive than the Bocanegra


----------



## Roger440 (May 6, 2013)

angel1449 said:


> i clicked on this thread expecting to see loads of vipers and vettes etc lol


Maybe this is more to your satisfaction?


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

Roger440 said:


> Maybe this is more to your satisfaction?


Works for me! All the better for being on steel wheels with hubcaps. Very cool car.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*Mines the green one*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=175506&page=6


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

My Dads 78 Trans-Am


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

DarrenSTI said:


> My Dads 78 Trans-Am


That's awesome:thumb:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

My little beasty


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

DarrenSTI said:


> My Dads 78 Trans-Am


Nice. For quite a long time, that was my favourite car when I was a kid.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Roger440 said:


> Maybe this is more to your satisfaction?


Wow , I love mate , true American Muscle .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

leon20v said:


> My Daily Driver of a Dodge Mag num Sxt(spaced out as for some reason the name keeps getting censored) Just the little 3.5L as I need it to be cheap to run, Its just the estate version of the chrysler 300c really, Currently getting some gtechniq C1 Treatment:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost bought one M a g mun RT ( Hemi ) but the dealer sold the last 3 ones after production ceased .


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Roger440 said:


> Maybe this is more to your satisfaction?


Love this. Looks as though it's parked at Brooklands too


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

DrDax said:


> My little beasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mustang mate !


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

DarrenSTI said:


> My Dads 78 Trans-Am


Smokey & the Bandit !


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

sprocketser said:


> Big ride mate ! Hemi !


I had the pleasure of a Hemi for a year here with my last but one car my Aero 9-5









And the Nitro we had for the wife








complete with chrome 20"s









I sadly don't have pics but there were dozens of Yanks in my owenership Trans Am's 'vette's Stang's Camaro's and some BIG ass Caddies and Chevy's too, sadly they have outgrown their purpose in the UK breaks my heart at times but I ache for the care free days running about in a 68 Mussie fastback with the lads getting up to "nae guid" :devil:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Derek Mc said:


> I had the pleasure of a Hemi for a year here with my last but one car my Aero 9-5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great man ! Thanx for sharing mate !


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Smithyc1987 said:


> I was expecting some nice american muscle cars in here not a 300c and a caliber no offence.


Could be worse there could be people posting up pictures of golfs


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Remember these Pacers ! Long time ago ! lol


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Not exactly a car - but it's definitely American.










Only got the 'small' V8, the 4.6L 3valve Triton engine - but it does make a lovely sound.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice PU my friend ! Nice mountain bike also !


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

catgroom said:


>


Are these the ones that had one door a different size to the other?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Are these the ones that had one door a different size to the other?


yip! great idea to be fair but, errr,,,,, not the prettiest car out there


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Smithyc1987 said:


> I was expecting some nice american muscle cars in here not a 300c and a caliber no offence.


Sadly I have lost all the pics I had and now would have no way to really scan and upload them as the TransAms stopped with me in about 1999 or so I first bought an American car in about 1983 though,,,,


----------



## Smithyc1987 (Feb 2, 2013)

kempe said:


> Could be worse there could be people posting up pictures of golfs


Aha yes because thats about as american as half the cars in here.


----------



## dave h (Aug 3, 2008)

*american cars*

Heres a few pics of my 1975 corvette stingray taken at a show today.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Are these the ones that had one door a different size to the other?


They also used to burst into flames if they have a heavy impact from the rear as the fuel tank is exposed


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

dave h said:


> Heres a few pics of my 1975 corvette stingray taken at a show today.


Nice Stingray there mate !


----------



## cgjoe (Nov 13, 2009)

dave h said:


> Heres a few pics of my 1975 corvette stingray taken at a show today.


Nice vett looks familier


----------



## volvojos (Jun 4, 2009)

Caddy Coupe de ville 1956, used as our wedding ceremony car... very cool car (my opinion)


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

When i was a small lad my dad had lots of muscle cars in the early 90s in manchester camaro z28 with engine transplant custom exhaust was my fav, pontiacs, trucks, Cadillacs and even 60-70s police cars very fond memories. 

Check out @_sweetrides on twitter for awesomeness my fav twitter account


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice Caddy there mate !


----------



## alex300 (Apr 30, 2013)

my dads mate popped over with this beauty


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Its not mine but I detailed it for a really great chap who is selling it.....










And the number plate is real too


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Caddy Coupe de ville 1956, used as our wedding ceremony car... very cool car (my opinion)



Stunning car, love these old caddies...! :thumb:

Would love a clip of starting up and running...


----------



## AlexST500 (Jun 11, 2012)

My '72 Nova SS with a 396.


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

That Nova for the win:thumb::thumb::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Love the nova :thumb:

Would kill for a chevelle too


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

The nova for me superb


----------



## chevymason (Oct 2, 2010)

92 caprice








97 Econoline


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

catgroom said:


>


  
I had one of these Pacers back in the early 80's.....
My mates used to laugh they're heads off :lol: at me then,....and *still* do when we talk about previous cars we used to own, needless to say that I soon mention.............
*'Yeah, but I sold the Pacer and bought a Camaro Z 28'*  :thumb:.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

can i join in...sadly not owned , but i rented em while on hols

6.2 2013 vette


















5.7 hemi dodge challenger



















camaro outside marty mcfly house lol




























little video






and from years back when they were new

c5 vette










viper gts


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

My 2013 Charger :thumb:














































Since I live in the Motor City I figured I could add more. 

GM 


















Vette before it was released 









Chrysler 









Ford:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

some lovely American cars here keep them coming peeps


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Im sorry but i think the designer of the new dodge charger should be sacked. Its an insult really:










VS










At least they done a half decent job with the Challenger!


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Chicane said:


> Im sorry but i think the designer of the new dodge charger should be sacked. Its an insult really:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they would have made the charger any different, they would have sold less than half.


----------

